# Importing.



## turkey (14/6/17)

Hi

I'm hoping that a vendor or anyone who imports a lot can share their importing experiences of late....

I've never had issues getting things into the country in the past. Even nicotine. But something tells me that times are changing.

Although I just skimmed some threads in this subforum and it doesn't seem like it's end times just yet but I'm still slightly paranoid.

Has anyone experienced their packages actually being held up indefinitely by customs? Or any other barrier.

What, if anything, can be done to circumvent possible issues?

Any other info. Any items that make it through with no hassles? Items that never make it through? Any origin country that has issues or no issues getting through?

Ta
turkey


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/6/17)

Hi @turkey 

No issues my end...just takes long and many days SAPO tracking is down

i have had 5 packages released in the last 3 weeks - SAPO and 3 DHL packages


----------



## M5000 (14/6/17)

Maybe your parcel is getting held up in one of the customs process stages of tracking with the delays because things have been very slow. International tracking has been totally out of sync with local tracking and I received a parcel few months back that still shows it's going through customs in JHB. It's all legal so no stress.


----------



## Anneries (14/6/17)

A question. If Customs open you package to inspect it. They normally reseal the package with SARS tape, right? I received a non vape related package earlier this week, that was opened, but no SARS tape. Should I be concerned? I am still waiting for the sender to confirm the final pack-list but I suspect one or two items might have "fallen out". 
What can I do in this regards?


----------



## PsyCLown (14/6/17)

Anneries said:


> A question. If Customs open you package to inspect it. They normally reseal the package with SARS tape, right? I received a non vape related package earlier this week, that was opened, but no SARS tape. Should I be concerned? I am still waiting for the sender to confirm the final pack-list but I suspect one or two items might have "fallen out".
> What can I do in this regards?


Well, the only way you will get your money back is from the shipping insurance you might have taken or from the supplier who sold you the items.

I doubt you will get anything from customs / SAPO.

@turkey I have not had issues importing things, as long as you have a tracking number things are generally alright. There is always the possibility of an item not arriving however this is far and few. If you order from a reputable store, they often have no issue of resending the package... Well, the Chinese vape stores and Chinese eBay stores at least.


----------



## turkey (15/6/17)

Thanks @incredible_hullk, @PsyCLown


----------



## Hardtail1969 (16/6/17)

Sadly the situation deteriorates at customs. 

They have twigged to high value low size/footprint goods, and routinely hold up entire shipments of goods for the smallest excuse.

The trend has increased on items that they know are currently in demand in ZA, because when a item can be seized, for whatever reason, it becomes lost in the maze of bureaucracy, and then ends up being sold by customs, as was the case with the chap who imported a ferrari from the middle east.

a lot of the smaller packages seized are routinely looted and the contents go missing.


----------

